
When the electricity (and the lights) go out: transient changes in excitability - godelmachine
https://www.nature.com/articles/nn.3172
======
godelmachine
Full paper -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17066993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17066993)

